# An inspiring call to action on the BBC!



## Mirannan (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know whether anyone saw the 2015 Richard Dimbleby Lecture on the BBC - but it was truly inspiring, from a major industry figure. Martha Lane Fox, founder of lastminute.com, digital pioneer, baroness and chancellor of the Open University, in fact.

Can't find it on YouTube, but it's up on iPlayer from the BBC for the next month and a full transcript is available here:

http://www.doteveryone.org.uk/

I think everyone ought to sign the petition linked to at the top of the page above.

EDIT: Just noticed the typo in the thread title. My bad.


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 5, 2015)

Mirannan said:


> EDIT: Just noticed the typo in the thread title. My bad.



What's the typo and I can fix it?  (unless someone else already came through and did so)


----------



## Mirannan (Apr 5, 2015)

Highlander II said:


> What's the typo and I can fix it?  (unless someone else already came through and did so)



It appears someone did. IIRC, it read "inspring".


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 6, 2015)

Mirannan said:


> It appears someone did. IIRC, it read "inspring".



Cool deal!


----------

